# Fish pt kill charts



## sean (May 7, 2002)

No more kill charts at Fish pt anymore! :woohoo1:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

sean said:


> No more kill charts at Fish pt anymore! :woohoo1:


no more? or just delayed by a week?


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

unbelievable.

Now how am I suppose to know where to go? I lived by those things.


----------



## duckcall (Sep 8, 2009)

if they are gone forever thats good and bad i guess.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Just do like I do. Trail cams on the roof of the HQ looking in all four directions.

Actually just like any place else, you have to scout to see where the birds wanna be.


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> no more? or just delayed by a week?


Tim at fp said it was one of the cut backs. I dont know if its all season or one week. Sometimes there can be good cut backs.:evil:


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Oh man ?.......30,000 ducks and I won't know where to go.........


----------



## KrossJr (Jan 20, 2009)

This is great, needed to be done years ago. Anybody with a brain knows whats hot, and whats not....



Pretty sure those charts were not to accurate, just a guess tho....


----------



## StackemHigh (Oct 9, 2008)

:help:


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

KrossJr said:


> Anybody with a brain knows whats hot, and whats not....


I resemble that remark.


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

Branta said:


> unbelievable.
> 
> Now how am I suppose to know where to go? I lived by those things.


Come on Branta, there's plenty of people you can pm to ask like mike l, pintail charlie, just ducky, mudchucker, etc. They would be more than happy to make your trip an experience that will last a lifetime!


----------



## Big Cans (Oct 25, 2007)

So can we assume that Shiawassee and NP are not going to produce charts too??

If it truly is cost cutting measures....which makes no sense. Add up the card, put it on a spreadsheet........how long can it take?

Regardless, makes it hard for new hunters, but better for those that know the areas or are there more often.

Oh well, it is what it is........


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> no more? or just delayed by a week?


dunno.....hopefully no more.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

KrossJr said:


> Anybody with a brain knows whats hot, and whats not....


Not quite. Hot fields vary during the season. Making an assumption that #xyz is hot will not playout very well for you.

Since Kid is at Shiawasee all the time and can see what is going on around him, he has a tremendous advantage over people that are just there on the weekends, even with the kill chart. Without a kill chart, better yet for him.

I'd imagine this is just a joke and that they will keep a total, but if it isn't, I really don't have an opinion either way. If your the guy that shows up only on weekends, it hinders you. But if your a guy that put's in the time in, you'll win big by not having posted numbers.


----------



## gotduksikness (Nov 22, 2005)

i usually try to get to where the wind is blowin em my way. Kill chart is cool but dont dictate that days hunting. The wind does.


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

sean said:


> Come on Branta, there's plenty of people you can pm to ask like mike l, pintail charlie, just ducky, mudchucker, etc. They would be more than happy to make your trip an experience that will last a lifetime!


 I have inside info that im reluctant to share, but here it is.....Blind 54 is holding 5000 birds, dont trip over other hunters on your way out there. Thats all the info im willing to give up at this time. I will keep the updates coming.:lol:


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

I should delete that post Charles.

Since you spilled the beans, 39 is especially good. Always found it odd that I had the whole area to myself. must be a sleeper.

(well, guess it isn't anymore!)


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, the locals and veterans got their wish. The worst part is it will be hard to figure out which fields are dry, and which have been eaten out.
That was obvious from the charts.

And, how is that supposed to cut costs? 1 poster board, about 3-4 pens or pencils, and a calculater?

Ahh, hell, that's huntin' I guess. Someone said it well, pick the down wind side from the refuge, you'll shoot ducks. 'Nuf said.


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

Branta said:


> I should delete that post Charles.
> 
> Since you spilled the beans, 39 is especially good. Always found it odd that I had the whole area to myself. must be a sleeper.
> 
> (well, guess it isn't anymore!)


Shhhhhhhhh.:shhh: Stop your killin me. Thats old faithful.:tsk: Tim was saying also that the office will close at 1 so if you get there after said time your pretty much boned. And no, you cant just put your name on someones card thats already out there hunting and add on. Thats a big no no. Trust me i asked. Unless you give the person your license and id the night before.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Ok we've had a little fun with it. But actually I'm glad there gone. Because they are actually misleading. By the time the kill chart goes up the action in that particular zone could be over with. I've helped guys out there, and I know many of the regular guys out there have also. If I get a crappy draw and someone has that deer in the headlights look ? Heck why not steer 
them in the right direction. No harm no fowl....... The wind was already mentioned, another ?......Get away from the headquarters and use your ears
boys....... Thanks Branta for busting 39 wide open.........

Closing at 1pm ?....That blows.....I used to get 4 or 5 cell calls to add on during the season......the
news keeps going down hill.......


----------

